
U.S. Visitors May Have to Hand Over Social Media Passwords: DHS - gasull
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amp/us-visitors-may-have-hand-over-social-media-passwords-kelly-n718216
======
projectramo
Everyone is worried about how the DHS will verify that the set of social media
accounts is complete and accurate.

Easy. The officer will simply ask the visitor: "Are these _all_ your accounts?
Are you holding any back?"

And then they will instruct the visitor not to lie.

In order to ensure compliance, there will be a _second_ officer who asks the
visitor: "Did you lie to the previous officer?" That would provide a second
level of security.

You could, at additional expense, add a third or fourth officer.

Anyone seeking security consulting, please DM me.

------
wazanator
How are they going to prove you are in control of a social media account? What
do they do if you tell them you don't remember any of your passwords, in fact
you wrote them down on paper because you were that bad at remembering them and
just happened to lose that paper? What happens if someone does not use social
media, are they going to deny them on the basis that they don't use Twitter or
Facebook?

------
NTDF9
Just give them some random password. They're not going to test it on a device
for every visitor. If they come back after a few days saying your password
doesn't work, just tell them you changed it for security purposes.

If they do force you to give a working password at the point of entry, keep a
random password generator like last pass and tell them you use a random
password generator.

------
anonbanker
I wonder how many border officers will believe me when I say I have _zero_
social media accounts? How would I even be able to prove it?

